# An Offensive American Flag: Gravity Fitness, Marblehead, MA



## OfficerObie59

I don't know if anyone else was listening to Michael Graham's show today (Mon 10/26/09), but a 23 year-old named Mark called into the show to discuss patriotism and how some people regard the flag as offensive.

Mark and his family own or have some managing stake in a gym in Marblehead called Gravity Fitness. Apparently before Mark left from work on Friday, he found a American Flag in storage and decided to hang it on the wall. When he came in this morning, a number of his members wrote notes about the flag threatening to cancel their membership if it wasn't taken down, referring to it as intimidating and offensive. Another member allegedly refered to it as a "Jesus cross".

Living deep on the South Shore, I actually called the gym, verified the story, and voiced my support. The person who picked up the phone said the comments were not just written, but verbal as well.

While no doubt an email address would be more convienent to voice support, I was unable to find one. The contact info is the following if you choose to voice your support. I hope that anyone who lives in the area and is looking for a gym would show their support as well by patronizing the business.

*Gravity Fitness*
*46 Tioga Way*
*Marblehead, MA 01945*
*(781) 631-6533 *

Podcast with the phone call (@ 41:20):
http://media.podcastingmanager.com/41383-80824/Media/102609_Graham_Campers.mp3


----------



## niteowl1970

Living near Northampton and Amherst has subjected me to this ignorance all my life. Any given weekend in these places you can see the "community activists" roaming the streets passing out literature about how America is the worst place on earth.

I support the owner of Gravity Fitness and I hope the town of Marblehead rallies around him and resists the efforts of the liberal thugs that will soon organize protests.


----------



## uspresident1

Fucking communists shitbags. I love my family and my neighborhood....but I HATE MASSACHUSETTS.


----------



## dcs2244

They don't say "Dawn breaks on Marblehead" for nothing, you know!


----------



## Ranger83

Deeply surprising. I lived there for 15 years. Given that Marblehead is one of the most Republican towns in MA, and celebrates all Patriotic holidays with vigor. They fly American flags all the way across the causeway and throughout downtown for the 4th and much of the summer.

I'm going to email the Marblehead Reporter and ask about it.

http://www.wickedlocal.com/marblehead/contact_us


----------



## jimsmarket7

My name is Marc, proprietor of Gravity Fitness in Marblehead, MA, as well as a member of the Mass. Law Enforcement family, as the grandson of a Somerville police officer and a student of Criminal Justice at Northeastern University myself.

I will first say that the flag is NOT moving. If we loose members than so be it. During the day I received a barrage of phone calls and visits from supporters and people either moved or motivated by this story on the radio. This was so amazing to see this story travel so fast - I am still at the club now, and just got a call from California a few minutes ago.

I apologize for the unavailable for a web address or email. We are a brand new business, and both are in progress and close to completion. If anyone would like to contact either the club or myself via email you can contact both addresses:

[email protected]

[email protected]

Thanks for all your continued support. I look forward to hearing from you.

Kind Regards,

Marc Shea
Gravity Fitness, Marblehead
(781) 631-6533


----------



## MasterSergeant

Let's see the fu#^ing liberals tell me my American flags are offensive...they will be walking away with a flag pole up thier ass!!!! FUC&IN PRICKS!!!:baaa:


----------



## fra444

Gotta say I wish I lived closer so that I could join your gym sir! I love the fact your NOT taking the flag down. Thank you very much.


OH! I also wish I went to the gym. Damn beer belly, or as I like to call it, shed for my junk!!


----------



## 7costanza

I will be down on my days off to join ,and I have free memberships at 2 gyms my friends own, one in Haverhill and one in Gloucester. I live about 20 mins but if I never go you will get my support and I will inform every person I know as well, best of luck.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Michael Graham's blog:
From Amherst to Marblehead, MA Liberals Just Don?t Like Old Glory : The Natural Truth


> *From Amherst to Marblehead, MA Liberals Just Don't Like Old Glory*
> 
> Tuesday, October 27, 2009 by $user.ProperName
> 
> 
> This the flag that flies at Gravity Fitness in Marblehead, MA, and inspired a stack of complaints and protests from sweaty liberals at the gym:
> 
> "Are you guys serious about that flag? It's offensive."
> 
> "Its like putting a Jesus cross in my face."
> 
> "Its obnoxious. Its blocking the TVs."
> 
> Mark, the owner, is quick to point out he got some positive comments, too. But he was so taken aback by the initial, negative reaction from the Marblehead locals that he called into the show yesterday to share the story and check his own sanity.
> 
> I reminded him: You're not insane, you're just outnumbered.
> 
> By the way, is there something about working out that makes Lefties cranky?
> 
> Remember the whiners in Ipswich who demanded FOX News be pulled off the workout TVs-even though they couldn't hear it-because they found its mere appearance on the screen offensive?
> 
> Get outta the gym, liberals. You're all a bunch of girlie men.


----------



## Guest

damned OCPD......... Am I the only one who noticed that the treadmills aren't exactly on line ? UGH.










and 7........ it looks like you'll fit in just fine.


----------



## KozmoKramer

jimsmarket7 said:


> I will first say that the flag is NOT moving. If we loose members than so be it.
> Kind Regards, Marc Shea
> Gravity Fitness, Marblehead
> (781) 631-6533


Well done Marc. You're on the right side of this foolish, unjustifiable argument.
If the comments by Ranger83 hold true, for every ungrateful, self-hating, anti-American milquetoast who terminates their membership, you'll likely gain 2 patriots in their place.
If I lived closer you would certainly have our family membership.
Good Luck and thank you for standing up for what is right!! :thumbup:

BTW; would you happen to own or be affiliated with the Gravity Fitness in Derry, NH?


----------



## Ranger83

Mark, good on ya: I hope the good people of Marblehead drown out the naysayers. Literally....

While we are on the subject of flag displays, what do you think of this? This guy lives right next to the South Boston post office.

My personal option is that if he had a peace symbol and the USMC flag, no beef: assuming he did his duty and now holds that opinion, well, it's a free country. But I don't like the symbol superimposed on the flag and he should know better, assuming it's a veteran and not a gf, crazy uncle, etc.


----------



## OfficerObie59

What are the chances that the two windows are from two different apartments?


----------



## tf4101

Thanks Marc.


----------



## Hush

'In the first place, we should insist that if the immigrant who comes here in good faith becomes an American and assimilates himself to us, he shall be treated on an exact equality with everyone else, for it is an outrage to discriminate against any such man because of creed, or birthplace, or origin. But this is predicated upon the person's becoming in every facet an American, and nothing but an American...There can be no divided allegiance here. Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn't an American at all. *We have room for but one flag, the American flag... We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language.. And we have room for but one sole loyalty and that is a loyalty to the American people*.'

Theodore Roosevelt 1907


----------



## 8MORE

Marc, Thankyou to you and you're family for doing the right thing. If anybody in this country takes offense to the display of "Old Glory", Leave. The very freedoms that men and women have died for that that great flag represent, The flag known worldwide to represent freedom that so many have come for, Also gives you the freedom to leave if you are offended by it. I personally wish you would leave if it offends you. People who are offended by the flag of the United States offend ME!


----------



## jettsixx

niteowl1970 said:


> Living near Northampton and Amherst has subjected me to this ignorance all my life. Any given weekend in these places you can see the "*communi*ty activi*sts"* roaming the streets passing out literature about how America is the worst place on earth.


I think that says it all right there


----------



## jettsixx

OfficerObie59 said:


> Michael Graham's blog:
> From Amherst to Marblehead, MA Liberals Just Don?t Like Old Glory : The Natural Truth


"By the way, is there something about working out that makes Lefties cranky?"

Of course there is something they do not like. You actually have to WORK at it. No matter how much you scream "ITS NOT FAIR", you still have to put in the EFFORT! You cannot just lay back and wait for someone else to lift the weights, run on the treadmill, etc. YOU actually have to DO IT YOURSELF.


----------



## cj3441

MasterSergeant said:


> Let's see the fu#^ing liberals tell me my American flags are offensive...they will be walking away with a flag pole up thier ass!!!! FUC&IN PRICKS!!!:baaa:


Like any of those types would have the balls to actually say this crap to anyone, f'ing liberal jerkoffs.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *niteowl1970*  
_Living near Northampton and Amherst has subjected me to this ignorance all my life. Any given weekend in these places you can see the "community activists" roaming the streets passing out literature about how America is the worst place on earth. _



mtc said:


> I'd be walking around handing back directions to the nearest international airport!


In a perfect world we would be able to punch them in the face and then say "now you have something to complain about", as they scurry off for some Obamacare.


----------



## 7costanza

Not sure if this has been posted, on my phone and its to hard to read through all posts. I just talked to Marc and there will be a segment on this on Fox @ Ten tonight.


----------



## StbbrnMedic

Well done Marc!! Wish I lived close enough to join and show my support!


----------



## OfficerObie59

7costanza said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, on my phone and its to hard to read through all posts. I just talked to Marc and there will be a segment on this on Fox @ Ten tonight.


Clip Syndicate Video: American flag found offensive

The guy from Denmark going for citizenship puts it in perspective.


----------



## jettsixx

7Costanza had posted this before, I think we should listen to it again, I know I never get tired of it. Marc I think you should play this over the sound system in the gym as well.

MILITARY MISSIONS, INC. - STAR SPANGLED BANNER


----------



## 94c

I would gladly do away with the American Flag under these circumstances and bring back the billy club.


----------



## LGriffin

Hey Marc, 
For every liberal douchebag you loose, I hope you gain twenty new quality members! Thanks for doing the right thing.


----------



## Misswhend

I hope this guy stands his ground and doesn't take it down. Good for him!!!!!! Support Marc Shea and his American Flag! | Facebook:BNANA:


----------



## po-904

Perhaps they are upset because they didn't see this flag hanging up?









Whoever it was that is complaining should really be dragged into the street and stoned to death...


----------



## OfficerObie59

Related news stories:
Fox News:

Flag Fury - FOXNews.com

Link to news article that I would give a futher description of but I don't want to get Gil sued: 
Article Title Censored for GateHouse Media


----------



## 9319

Marc, keep up the good work! 

...A Soldier in Afghanistan


----------



## CPT Chaos

hardtobehumble said:


> Marc, keep up the good work!
> 
> ...A Soldier in Afghanistan


Keep your flag up and your head down over there.

I would run twice as long on a treadmill staring at the flag, then the crap on TV.

God bless you and your unit, and thank you for your service!


----------



## Duff112

CPT Chaos said:


> Keep your flag up and your head down over there.
> 
> I would run twice as long on a treadmill staring at the flag, then the crap on TV.
> 
> God bless you and your unit, and thank you for your service!


+1000


----------



## jettsixx

OfficerObie59 said:


> Link to news article that I would give a futher description of but I don't want to get Gil sued:
> Article Title Censored for GateHouse Media


Thanks Obie, but there is no way in hell I am going to click on that link.


----------



## dcs2244

Marc, there must be room at your place to post the Gadsden flag for the statists' enjoyment! Remember, keep those TV's tuned to FOX...


----------

